
Hacking outdated payment protocols – 32c3 “Shopshifting” session slides - orless
https://lab.dsst.io/32c3-slides/7368.html
======
orless
These are slides from this talk:

[https://srlabs.de/pos-vulns/](https://srlabs.de/pos-vulns/)

[https://events.ccc.de/congress/2015/Fahrplan/events/7368.htm...](https://events.ccc.de/congress/2015/Fahrplan/events/7368.html)

Video:

[https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7368-shopshifting#video](https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7368-shopshifting#video)

